# Getting 2 New Goaties Tomorrow! :)



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, couldn't help myself and am buying two new goaties from Camanna. I am getting a gorgeous blue eyed chammy and white buckling. Anna said he is super nice and friendly. He should help add some nice milking genetics to the herd. Then a red and white doeling. She's not one of Anna's breedings, but Anna has her. Her name is Celtic Stars Vicory Dance. I just couldn't be more thrilled with both kids!! 

Here's Victory's pedigree...
Sire: Sugar Pine LK Cardamon Splash (NC PromisedLand HS Lion King X AGS Goodwood Cinnamon Splash)
Dam: Kehilan O Go GO Dancer (AGS Kehilan Obsidian X Kehilan Steam)

Here's the buckling's pedigree...
Sire: Tahoma Citation (Twin Creeks AH In the Spotlight X Mountain Quest AE Molasses 
Dam: Camanna RHB Blue Delilah (Twin Creeks Red Hot N Blue X Camanna AL Angel Heart)

Here's a couple pics, curtesy of Anna Brown.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, how pretty! Congrats!! I was looking at all the new babies Anna had born and I want to buy another doe kid (or two!) not like I need more. . . . But congrats!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are SO pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations...definately excellent choices!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new kiddos - how can you keep up with all that you have - LOL! I would loose track of everyones names (as I am sitting here redoing my record keeping)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone...I am just so thrilled with the two! 

I know, it's so funny. When people come out to visit I can name every goat in the pasture and I've got almost everyone's sire and dam or herd names behind them memorized. I probably spend to much time with my goaties and researching pedigrees. :doh:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I just love the chammy with blue eyes. I hope my Adam throws the blue eyes and my girls throw the chammy. I would be 1 happy camper. Have to wait for that. Because of my limitations I can't have cold weather kids. I also got a doe from Sweet Gums. She is a bundle of energy and the best buddy of one of this years doelings, Madam. What one dosen't think of the other does. I call them double trouble :hi5: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I really like the chammys with blue eyes too although, I do like to have some splattered white somewhere on em'.  Your doe from Sweet Gum sounds darling. Sending good thoughts for some blue eyed chammy kids next year for ya, Candy :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are really nice...Kylee


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Congrats! I wanted that buckling soooo bad! But, the airfare was just too much. He's just beautiful, isn't he?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the two newest additions. They are both so adorable, and with such nice bloodlines too! :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yeah Di, I just love him. He's just gorgeous. Anna said he was headed to Pennsyvania, but the person ended up not being able to get him.....was that you? Geesh....small world!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. :leap: :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeh, I was trying to justify getting him and his sister...but...with the goat price and shipping it was going to be over $1000., so I VERY RELUCTANTLY begged off. I feel awful about it...but I think I'm getting a blue eyed buckling from Maryland...so I'll be able to drive...and will see some of Hubby's family at the same time. Congrats again!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrts! Go Go is a really cute little doe.
beth


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

How interesting . . . I had that buck reserved as well. . . . . but we couldn't go to Oregon like I'd planned and so I had to drop it . . . . . I may make a trip to Oregon next fall if we're still living in idaho and pick up some Camanna babies.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Boy, he must be a popular guy then, huh?! :wink: I was thinking he was the one you had reserved, but wasn't positive. I'd definately recommend purchasing from Anna. I am thrilled with every one I have gotten from her! Crossing my fingers that you can get a chance to get down there. 

Are you thinking of reserving anything? Or just gonna wait. Her goaties sure sell fast!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I want a doe kid from Tacoma and Sweet Sensation. . . . . .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! I bet you're excited!!!


----------

